# "Battered" Egg Roll Recipe?



## tntsmom (Feb 27, 2008)

Does anyone know what I"m talking about?  I don't really care for the 'wrapped' ones. I remember as a youngster having these greasy battered type egg rolls that were delicous! Red sticky sweet and sour sauce! I'm sure they're a nightmare to make, but I'm willing to give it a try! If you can direct me, or give me some ideas? Maybe batter the wrapper once it's filled? I haven't had to much luck surfing the net, as they all seem to involve wonton wrappers. 

Thank you in advance 

TnTs Mom


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 27, 2008)

Never heard of a "battered" ones...sound very yummy however. You might try a spring roll wrap...then batter and fry. It might work!!

Have Fun!!


----------



## bowlingshirt (Feb 27, 2008)

tntsmom said:


> Maybe batter the wrapper once it's filled?


 
I would think this would keep the wrapper from getting crispy...unless you would fry it without the batter first, let cool, coat with batter and fry a second time.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 27, 2008)

There was a sushi restaurant in california that made what they called, "The Godzilla Lava Roll"  It used a battered wonton roll for the outside.  And as Bowlingshirt mentioned, it wa fied, then dipped, then refried.  For brief moments, to keep the crab, ahi, peppers and pepper sauce inside from cooking.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 27, 2008)

I've tried finding a recipe, all I could figure out , egg roll wrappers may have been used .


----------



## patt_and_steph (Jul 17, 2008)

*I know your frustration, just found this today!!*

1/3 c water 
2 c green cabbage (chopped) 
2/3 chopped 
1 lb diced lean pork
1/2 c fine cut green onion and tops 1/2 tsp salt 
2 2/3 tbsp soy sauce
1 tbsp sugar 
2 tsp peanut butter
2 1/2 c bean sprouts 
1 pkg egg roll skins

Batter:
1/2 c flour 
1 egg beaten 
1/2 c cold water 

FILLING: 
Heat water in saucepan to boiling, add cabbage, celery and cook 4 minutes.  Remove from heat, drin.  Heat heavy skillet.  Cook pork 2-3 minutes, remove from heat.  Stir in sprouts, cabbage, celery mixture.  Heat2-3 minutes more.  Vegetables should be crisp. Pile 1-2 tbsp filling diagonally across each egg roll skin. Fold over from each end and roll. Place at once in batter and then in deep fat until golden color. Makes 15 egg rolls.


----------



## tntsmom (Jul 17, 2008)

*Thank You!*

I'm having a 'international' dinner/appy evening.  Guess what I'm going to make!? I can hardly wait.

Thankyou again. 

Tntsmom


----------



## patt_and_steph (Jul 18, 2008)

How did they turn out? Was there anything you would change if you did it again?


----------



## Caite (Jul 7, 2011)

*Regional Chinese Spring/Egg Rolls*

Each region in China has its own version. Springrolls and Egg rolls are the same thing from different regions.

The dry rice paper fried spring rolls are Cantonese is origin. 
Below are two different versions. I think the Battered Spring roll(This is a North western China style spring roll) at the bottom is the version that "TnTs Mom" was looking for. 

I have had the Battered spring roll version  and it is really great. Very soft in the middle but with crisp peel'able batter, yum!  
For the Yunnan(South West China) version, I have added a pancake wrap recipe.

*Yunnan Style Spring Rolls (春卷, chunjuan)*

The Yunnan version of the ubiquitous spring roll is generally made larger than its Cantonese cousin. It is also made using a thicker and more porous pastry which gives it a more deep-fried flavour.

Ingredients
1/2 bunch (approximately 100 grams) chives
250 grams bean shoots
1 tablespoon soy sauce

1 teaspoon salt
100 grams minced pork (vegetarians can use chopped tofu and/or mushrooms as a substitute)
1 tablespoon cornflour

oil for deep frying
30 pre made spring roll rounds -These rounds can be made at home with wheat flour, egg white and water or purchased in a local market.

Part one – Preparing the filling
Fill a wok halfway with water and bring it to a boil. Once boiling, add chives. Boil for around 30 seconds to blanche the chives and then remove. Chop the chives into 2 cm lengths. Add bean shoots to the water, boil for one minute and then remove.

Place chives, bean shoots and minced pork in large mixing bowl. Add soy sauce, salt and a tablespoon of cooking oil and mix thoroughly.

*Egg Roll Wrappers - Chinese Pancakes*

The batter for these egg roll wrappers is very similar to regular pancakes, except that it is a bit smoother and less lumpy. This recipe yields 6 or 7 egg roll wrappers.
Prep Time: 1 hour

Cook Time: 30 minutes

Total Time: 1 hour, 30 minutes

Ingredients:

1/2 teaspoon salt
1 cup all-purpose flour
2 eggs, lightly beaten
1/2 cup water, or as needed
Vegetable oil, as needed
Preparation:

Stir the salt into the flour. Add the lightly beaten eggs.
Slowly add the water, stirring continously until you have a smooth, thin batter. If the batter is too dry, add 1 or 2 more tablespoons of water. Let the batter rest for 1 hour.
Heat a frying pan on medium low heat. Wipe a small amount of oil over the pan, removing any excess but making sure the pan is evenly covered.
Turn the heat down to low. Add 2 heaping tablespoons of batter into the middle of the pan. Immediately begin smoothing the batter out to form a circle approximately six inches in diameter. Use a spatula to remove the wrapper from the pan as soon as the bottom is cooked and the edges begin to curl slightly (less than one minute). Drain on paper towels. Continue with the rest of the batter, cleaning out the pan as needed.
Cool or refrigerate or freeze the egg roll wrappers until ready to use. Thaw before using.

*Battered springroll*

Ingredients:
Cover :
250 gms. All purpose flour (Maida) 
1 Egg 
Little Salt 
Water to make batter 
Filling :
2- 3 Carrots Grated) 
1 cup leeks shredded and well washed (white section only)(optional) 
1/2 tsp Ginger Minced) 
1/2 tsp Garlic Minced) 
100 gms Cabbage Shredded) 
50gms Mushrooms Chopped) 
75 gms Sprouted Beans 
3 Green Chilies Chopped) 
Salt to taste 
2 tbsp Soya Sauce 
1/2 tbsp White Pepper Powder

How to make spring roll:
Sift the flour and add salt, egg and water and make a smooth batter.
Heat little oil in a flat non-stick pan and add enough batter so that it covers the base of the pan.
Cook both sides of the pancake till golden. Repeat the same till whole batter is utilized.
To make the filling heat 2-3 tbsp oil in a wok, add ginger ,garlic and mushrooms, stir fry for 10-15 seconds.
Add leeks (if available) and stir fry for about 1 minute, then add carrots, cabbage and cook tossing the vegetables until they are crisp-tender.
Add the bean sprouts, salt, pepper and soya sauce, cook stirring for 2 minutes. Set aside the filling to cool.
To make the spring rolls place 2-3 tbsp. of the filling in the center of each pancake.
Fold in the sides and form a tight roll, sealing the edge with a little flour and water paste.
Deep fry in hot oil until golden.
Serve the vegetarian spring roll hot.


Hope you enjoy these
Caite


----------



## Josie1945 (Jul 7, 2011)

Welcome to DC.

Josie


----------

